# Need help finding rules for Halloween Family Feud



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I have searched and found tons of answer/questions to the Family Feud but can't find the rules. How many teams? HOw would you buzz in? What can I do? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My party is this Saturday and I think this would go over great if I could just have the rules down. I have looked up links that appear to be broken . Any help would be appreciated!


----------

